# Advantage OF DOING MBBS ON SELF (From Private Colleges)



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone tries his best to get enrolled in a government medical college however if he fails he joins a private college which costs 40 lacs. 
I want to know which things are good in public sector colleges and what is better in private colleges.
We know a lot about gov colleges 
Which are almost free. Gov banned the house-job in public hospitals for private graduates to facilitate the Gov colleges graduates. Clinical expertise is also better in gov colleges. BUT what is good in a private college i don't know except One meager advantage is that a private medical graduate is not bound to serve punjab for five years,
But students pay five lacs and get rid of it
Which is disloyal in itself.
Plz write about advantages of a private medical college.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Firstly there are only about 3500 seats at Government medical colleges I guess. So where do you expect the other 40000+ students to go. Besides the degree of most government and private colleges is from the same University that is UHS. Also I've heard that facilities provided by private medical colleges are better than those at government's. That's because private colleges have lots of money they can spend on providing their students with the necessary facilities required during the course of the five years.

Oh and if you're worried about a house job after getting a degree from a private medical college than don't because most private colleges will help you with that stuff.


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

dude come to Ibn e AlNafees medical islamabad...u would know wot a private medical collage is.. peak owsum


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hearing its name for the first time! 
Now I ll search on google where it is situated .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakwan Shahid (Dec 6, 2014)

the degree is same, so i think it does not make a difference. I think which matters is your skill in that field.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Eh, To me, the only advantage of studying in a public sector college is the low tuition fee.

Private medical colleges have better facilities, teachers and staff, student support systems ( Public sector teachers don't give two ****s about you ), clinical sides also vary, I expect Aga khan hospital, Liaquat national hospital etc to have better equipment and facilities than any public hospital. A lot of private colleges actually keep you up to date rather than studying the same outdated syllabus of 10 years ago.

The only reason i wanted to go to DOW was because the fees is incredibly low, but really, everything else is better in a private college, from the teaching standard to the clinical side.


----------

